# Screaming goats. Help!



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

Hello all! New here from Denver 
I just got my first pair of ND girls. They are 8 week old bottle babies and incredibly clingy. I don't mind this, it's actually rather endearing, but I cannot leave them outside unless I want to subject anyone living in a 10 mile radius to horrible screaming. They do have each other for company and they have plenty of things to climb on and munch, maybe I'm missing something? I don't want my neighbors to start plotting my demise and I'd prefer my babies weren't miserable. Any tips are GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's bottle babies for you. You're going to have to deal with it eventually if you ever want them weaned.


----------



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

Perhaps I've misunderstood the term? They are weaned, but they were hand raised. Their previous owner weaned them weeks ago, I think probably far too young. There's nothing I can do to help them with the separation but deal with it? I'm assuming this is something they'll grow out of but I'd like to ease the transition.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you haven't had them long they will continue a while. They will settle in eventually.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How old are they? And, unfortunately most of the time you just have to endure until they learn it doesn't get them anything. Kind of like a child throwing a tantrum....the more you can ignore it the sooner it goes away.


----------



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

They just turned 8 weeks. I guess we'll just have to wait it out! I've caught some people skirting our property and yelling at the babies twice now so I'm sure that's just freaking them out more, poor girls.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Tell those people to get away from your property and stop yelling at your goats! It would help to explain to your neighbors that this is normal and will eventually stop. 
Hopefully they will be understanding of your situation..

As for the goats, try playing music. I played the radio for all my new goats, and it really seemed to comfort them while I was gone


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

They are 8 weeks old and have been weaned for several weeks?????? Wow, that's young.

Yeah, they're gonna scream until they feel more comfortable at their new home. If they were mine, I'd put them back on the bottle for another month or so. Just don't run to them every time they scream or you are rewarding their "baaaaad" behavior and they will keep it up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet it is because a new place AND the fact they were weaned so young. That is way to young. They will lose their voice a day or two of yelling


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

They are too young - missing a mom. You could always get some goat milk replacer and put them back on the bottle for a few weeks and be their mom for awhile. It sure wouldn't hurt them. Poor little things. If I have a bottle baby I leave it on longer than 7 weeks but then I tend to spoil them. Also - I agree with the other person on people yelling at them.
I would come unglued if that was happening to my babies.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kchevy said:


> I just got my first pair of ND girls. They are 8 week old bottle babies and incredibly clingy. I don't mind this, it's actually rather endearing, but I cannot leave them outside unless I want to subject anyone living in a 10 mile radius to horrible screaming. They do have each other for company and they have plenty of things to climb on and munch, maybe I'm missing something? I don't want my neighbors to start plotting my demise and I'd prefer my babies weren't miserable. Any tips are GREATLY appreciated!


Congratulations on your new goats! Put yourself in their place. They are in a new place with new people and they are young and vulnerable. They are screaming because they are unsure, scared, and want some reassurance and to know they are safe. My bottle babies scream when they are out of their shed if they can't see me, and they were born here. Keep them in their pen/barn/shelter unless you can be with them. As they grow and adjust to their new surroundings they will gain confidence, the screaming will lessen and things will be ok.


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

When we first got our goats, they screamed nonstop for two days. They lost their voices and it was so sad, but hilarious at the same time. After that, they didn't scream so much anymore.


----------



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! They were weaned at 3 weeks, goodness only knows why. Will they have any trouble taking a bottle at this point?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Weaned at 3 weeks? :shocked: Are you sure they were completely weaned or were they just pulled off mama and bottle fed at 3 weeks and then you got them at 8 weeks and they were truly weaned then? How big are they? Weight?


----------



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

I guess I'm not entirely sure what happened. Last owner says she got rid of mom immediately after they were born, bottle feed them and weaned them at 3 weeks. They're 15" at the withers and maybe 20 lbs. I think they need to gain more, for sure.


----------



## kchevy (May 24, 2014)

Really wish i had a better history on them. For all i know theme not even NDs!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kchevy said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! They were weaned at 3 weeks, goodness only knows why. Will they have any trouble taking a bottle at this point?


If they were bottle fed there shouldn't be a problem with putting them back on. I've got a 3 year old former bottle baby out here that will still take a bottle given the chance. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First off , hello and congrats on your first goats 
Im concerned about your babies being weaned so young ! I would certainly put them back on the bottle for a while longer. JMO.
They are going to carry on a bit , no momma , a new place , people 
( neighbors ) yelling at them , most likely hungry. 
It would be a great way to bond more with them if you do put them back on the bottle. Im wondering if by cutting off their bottle at such a early age if that would stunt them or inhibit development somehow.
Poor things  Keep us posted on their progress. I know that yelling can cause problems , but it will decrease when their stomachs are full and they feel safe in their environment. Usually a crying baby means something is amiss , like , "I'm hungry"


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I bet you'll see a noticeable difference in their growth once you put them back on the bottle. Milk along with good feed and minerals should get them growing like weeds  .


----------

